# First ever cold process underway.



## ForTheDogs (Feb 3, 2016)

So, after much reading and much researching, I've made my first cold process.

It's currently under the obligatory 24hour cure after pouring, so will let you know how it goes.

I used:

840g Olive Oil
341g Coconut oil
168g Lye
393g water.

I've scented it with apple pie and cherry/alomnd and colored it to match, along with a "pie crust".

Very nervous, but in an excited way.

Tried to keep it really simple, so avoided aloe vera and frills like that.

Wish me luck!


----------



## crispysoap (Feb 3, 2016)

Yay!  Congrats on your first CP


----------



## commoncenz (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations and good luck. I'd check that soap after 24 hours to make sure it's hard enough to unmold and cut. With Olive Oil making up that much of a percentage of your oils, it's possible it may need a little longer to harden up enough.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations! Now the tough part is letting the soap tell you when it's ready to unmold and cut.
Don't forget to post pictures!!


----------



## paillo (Feb 3, 2016)

Wait a sec, so you make and sell soap to aid rescue dogs? That's wonderful! If this is your first batch of CP though, have you been making and selling MP? I hope so, because if you're advertising CP that would be a reallllllly, realllllly bad idea, as many of us experienced soapers will chime in.

ETA, I see from your Etsy site you've been doing MP and it looks really nice, apologies about getting alarmed. Best wishes on your first CP batch, eager to see updates!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations on your first batch! Remember, we love pictures!!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations! Let us know how it turns out. The hardest part is waiting for the cure now!


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 3, 2016)

Welcome to the lye side.
Feel free to join us on the lard side any time too. We have cookies!


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 3, 2016)

Yep, we need pics of your first soap-baby both in the mold and when you cut.  Ditto what others said about needing more time to unmold since it's a high olive oil batch.  What type of mold did you use?


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 3, 2016)

sounds very similar to my first soap, only I used orange EO in mine.  7 months later, it's a really nice bar!  And to parrot others, pics please!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 4, 2016)

Very nice. 

A little tip - cure is the part after the soap is cut and left alone for a month or so (much longer for this soap, with so much OO). In the mould a cp soap is saponifying and setting up. 

Looking forward to cut pics


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 4, 2016)

Congrats!  The beginning of the addiction begins.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 4, 2016)

I hope you show us! Congrats on your first soap!


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 4, 2016)

It's been around 14 hours and yes, I have no intention of doing anything with it until at least 24 hours has past. Maybe even 36. There was a lot of oil in there and I want to be sure.

The little mark in the middle is from the cling wrap I covered it with. It sagged and touched the soap, but no problem. This is a first attempt and will almost certainly be used by myself or given away for free with the MP orders I get.

It's a Cherry/Almond and Apple Pie scented soap and as such, is colored a red, green and I kept a little back of the natural color.

I shall check it again later this afternoon in 10-12 hours.

All very exciting this, isn't it?


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 4, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Very nice.
> 
> A little tip - cure is the part after the soap is cut and left alone for a month or so (much longer for this soap, with so much OO). In the mould a cp soap is saponifying and setting up.
> 
> Looking forward to cut pics



Yeah, I've bought a cute little standing.... thing. I actually figured on 6 weeks due to the high oil content, like you said.

I have no doubt my first attempt will be a little, well, crappy, but it's all a learning curve. Here's to learning! Cheers! **clink**


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 4, 2016)

I think it might be closer to 3 months cure time for this one as it is mostly OO


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 4, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think it might be closer to 3 months cure time for this one as it is mostly OO



Hahaha! Then so be it! I'm a patient soul and have plenty of MP things to do and room to store my various creations.

Like I say, the learning curve may be a steep one and I don't don't that they'll be many failures along the way, but the same could be said for pretty much anything. I had my backside handed to me many, many, MANY times in the dojo before I got my first armbar submission. And much like that glorious feeling of "Yay! I didn't lose!", that first batch of CP that works perfectly will be a golden day.


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 4, 2016)

Just as an aside, I noticed you're using evoo. Regular oo is just fine, and cheaper. Check Costco they sell it as well as CO, and other oils. Lucky dogs!! Happy soaping! Congrats!!


----------



## traderbren (Feb 4, 2016)

Congrats! It looks very nice. I also think it's glorious you are patient! Once you cut it, you might want to keep a bar aside for testing so you can try it weekly while it cures. It's a wonderful way to see how much your soap improves with a good cure!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 4, 2016)

Congratulations with your first batch! 
Mmm, Apple pie type of soap, sounds lovely, made me want dessert:mrgreen: 
Can`t wait to see pictures if you get a chance.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 4, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Welcome to the lye side.
> Feel free to join us on the lard side any time too. We have cookies!




We have cookies too, on the non-lard side! Don't be lured. 

I still use EVOO cos I get it cheaply and can be sure it's all OO.  Sometimes, here in OZ, OO has other oils added so you have to read the labels carefully.   It is probably the same in the US.


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 4, 2016)

OK, here they are! They were in the mold for around 26 hours before I let them out.

I little light trimming and ta-da!

I do have a few questions, though;

1) I know they need to stand. I'm going to allow for 6 weeks. 
Now, is it best in, say, a cupboard? Or should I wrap each one in plastic? Or perhaps in a plastic container with sealable lid? I assumed it would be best to air them, so was just going to stand them on a shelf in a closed cupboard.

Little help on that would be great.

2) In some pictures, you can see where the soap met the side of the mold, there were air pockets or something, where it goes all funky. I was always going to trim away so that I could have that corrugated effect, but what is that? Did I not bang the mold down hard enough? Is that a reaction to something?

3) Do they look ok? I mean, it's my absolute first attempt at CP and the three-tier pattern went precisely how I wanted, but does it look ok?

Cheers!

- Cookie


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 4, 2016)

I think they great for your 1st time!!! 

Don't wrap or cover them. They need to be put in cool place, not touching. Rotate every week so that all sides are aired evenly. 

I get that same thing (on the side of the soap) when I have a soft oil recipe & when I take out of the mold too soon. There's nothing wrong with the soap because it did that. I do notice that it mostly happens with the silicone molds.

I hope this helps. Congratulations on making your first batch!! You will get addicted!!

I forgot to add, that if you didn't have soap on the inside of the mold once you took the soap out, then those are air pockets. You will need to tap the the mold on the surface you are working on to release any air bubbles. With layers, after each layer.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 5, 2016)

I would leave the cupboard open if possible - they need to air, so even a closed cupboard could start to get stuffy. 

As I said before, this soap will need to cure for longer than 6 weeks. It will be totally usable at that point, but a lot of the characteristics that it displays will be a world apart from what the cured soap would be like.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 5, 2016)

They look great! I couldnt tell you why you got the bubbles on the sides, usually I would suspect CPOP but you just covered it, right? Either which way thats a fantastic first soap.


----------



## pinksmartapple (Feb 5, 2016)

It looks like you unmolded too soon. The soap stuck to the mold. That doesnt happen if you wait longer until the soap is nice and firm.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 5, 2016)

ForTheDogs said:


> OK, here they are! They were in the mold for around 16 hours before I let them out.
> 
> I little light trimming and ta-da!
> 
> I do have a few questions, though;



Don't put them in plastic or a cupboard.  They need lots of air. 

I think the best thing to do with each new batch is to take lots of notes so you know what you did right each time.  

I guess you have to be a little more careful with the different coloured batters so you don't get them in the wrong spot.  Also that you mix each batter really, really well so they come out even (if that is the effect you want!).  

To avoid the bumps on the sides make sure you clean the molds really well between batches and bang the mold a few times between pours. 
Or you could have unmolded it a bit early, so some stuck to the sides?  16 hrs isn't that long.

I have made 22 batches of soap and I have 2 or 3 that I am really proud of.  I am learning each time I make a new one.  It's such a slow process and it is much more difficult than I imagined it would be.  

I think your first CP soap is fantastic. It took me ages to get one that good.


----------



## Susie (Feb 5, 2016)

ForTheDogs said:


> I used:
> 
> 840g Olive Oil
> 341g Coconut oil
> ...



For this recipe, you should have waited at least 24 hours to unmold.  Or stuck it in the freezer to firm up for a couple of hours to get really hard before unmolding.  Don't worry, though, this knowledge comes with experience.  Even my high lard soaps get 18-24 hours mold time before I think about unmolding.  

This soap is going to need a long cure...like about 6 months.  I would cut one of those bars into 6 tester pieces so you can try one a month.  Then you will know why. 

If you are a dedicated non-animal fat user, think about using palm or some butters to harden the bars up and get a faster cure...6 weeks rather than 6 months.  

But, congratulations on the soap!  That was a very ambitious soap for a newbie.  We normally say no colors, no scents, no milks for a first soap.


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 5, 2016)

Good, good, I'm taking notes.

So, perhaps leave it for 48 hours in the mold next time instead of just over 24 (it was a clean mold as it was brand new and had never been used).

Somewhere with lots of air to cure. I have a large closet in my office I think I may employ. I'll leave them alone in there for a good long while from what I'm reading. I'll check on them every so often but leave them there for quite a while.

As for using some butters, I have just the thing; I have 3lbs of raw shea butter, but given my recipe, how would I go about using it?

Given that my recipe is:
840g Olive Oil
341g Coconut oil
168g Lye
393g water

...how would I go about tinkering with it to include the shea?

Could a kindly soul please suggest some numbers for me? I wouldn't know where to begin.

Also, the shea... I melt it along with the oils, yes? Sorry if this is a dumb question - can you tell I'm new to this?


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 5, 2016)

"...how would I go about tinkering with it to include the shea?
Could a kindly soul please suggest some numbers for me? I wouldn't know where to begin."

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49627

soapcalc. It's one of my homepages. There are several other calculators but this one has a link in the beginners section here and it's pretty easy to use. The numbers give an indication of what outcome to expect with the finished and cured product.

All solid at room temperature oils need to be made liquid before adding them to the mix when you are using most of the common procedures for soap making. 

:think:There is a method of using the heat of saponification and whipping the oils but I don't know of anyone that actually uses it.:shock:

Steve


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 5, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> "...how would I go about tinkering with it to include the shea?
> Could a kindly soul please suggest some numbers for me? I wouldn't know where to begin."
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49627
> ...




Thank you!

You'll understand my being somewhat intimidated by it at first glance. That looks really, really complicated. I'm just a guy with some pots and a large plastic spoon, but I'll try and figure it out.

Thank you!


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 7, 2016)

ForTheDogs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You'll understand my being somewhat intimidated by it at first glance. That looks really, really complicated. I'm just a guy with some pots and a large plastic spoon, but I'll try and figure it out.
> 
> Thank you!


I hope you're finding what you need. If you still need a little more help. Bramble Berry has a simpler lye calc, I think it's great for beginners & simple recipes. I have also attached one of the characteristics of oils chart that I have run across. It helps to know what oils/ butters will contribute to Your finished product. She also gives at what percentages to use in recipes, but it does vary with each soaper... So look around some more. For example, I believe she will use up to 50% coconut oil in a recipe, but others won't go higher than 20%; as the higher the percentage the more drying to the skin. I hope this helps!!
File was too large to attach.  Go on lovinsoap.com & search soap making oil chart. There are others on the web as well.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Feb 7, 2016)

Congratulations Cookie on your first CP batch! 
SFF


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 7, 2016)

BusyHands said:


> File was too large to attach.  Go on lovinsoap.com & search soap making oil chart. There are others on the web as well.



I will, thanks!

I tried for a while with that first one but I guess it's just one of those wood-for-the-trees things. I can't get my head around it or figure what it is I'm supposed to do.

I honestly think simple trial and error might be the way forward. I'm making notes the whole time and getting percentages that way. Just a bit of a nuisance having to play the long game in terms of waiting.

What I will say is that the off-cuts from using the wavy chopper/knife tool, when rolled up, has already worked great. I know I am supposed to wait some 6+ weeks before trying them, but it was fine to shower with after only 2 days. Very odd, as I know this isn't normal.

Also, thank you susiefreckleface! Exciting times!


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 7, 2016)

You don't have to wait 6 weeks to try it for yourself. There was an earlier post to you, cut up 1 bar into 6 slices. Use 1 slice per week; for 6 weeks. It's for you to experience how your particular soap cures during the 6 week period. You don't want to give away your soap until the full 6 weeks at least. The reason for the 6 week wait in this particular Recipe is the high percentage of olive oil, it makes for a very soft bar & will take longer than 4 weeks to harden up, where it wasn't just dissolve in 2-3 days when someone is using it.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 9, 2016)

ForTheDogs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Here is the link to the oil properties chart busy hands was trying to give you: 
http://www.lovinsoap.com/shop/soapmaking-oil-chart-free-pdf-download/

Also did you see this one about soap cure?
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58388


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 9, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Here is the link to the oil properties chart busy hands was trying to give you:
> http://www.lovinsoap.com/shop/soapmaking-oil-chart-free-pdf-download/
> 
> Also did you see this one about soap cure?
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58388



I did, yes, thank you!


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 9, 2016)

BusyHands said:


> You don't have to wait 6 weeks to try it for yourself. There was an earlier post to you, cut up 1 bar into 6 slices. Use 1 slice per week; for 6 weeks. It's for you to experience how your particular soap cures during the 6 week period. You don't want to give away your soap until the full 6 weeks at least. The reason for the 6 week wait in this particular Recipe is the high percentage of olive oil, it makes for a very soft bar & will take longer than 4 weeks to harden up, where it wasn't just dissolve in 2-3 days when someone is using it.



Yes, I'm keeping my eye on it and using it all the time to make sure I know what it is doing.

I really appreciate all the advice - thanks!


----------

